# Macrumors still nuking posts without even so much as a word



## Eric

Seemed innocent enough, this is the exchange, now gone without any notification from staff. I think they're just so trigger happy that they can't even keep track.


----------



## Cmaier

Smells like the MyPillow guy is running the place over there now.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Smells like the MyPillow guy is running the place over there now.



Sounds like even recommending the vaccine is off the table, they've really caved to right wing ideology over there.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Sounds even recommending the vaccine is off the table, they've really caved to right wing ideology over there.



Does Arn still have his medical license?


----------



## Colstan

Cmaier said:


> Smells like the MyPillow guy is running the place over there now.



It's one step forward...one step back. Our little friend Mi7chy got suspended twice, because the mods finally woke up from their comas. He's been rather subdued lately, and I assume was warned one more strike and he's banned, and thusly has decided to take his marbles and go kick anthills elsewhere. It probably helps that maflynn retired and is no longer able to actively protect the more obvious PC trolls, although he is still posting, for whatever reason. I guess he still has some extra time while not enjoying his Windows PC. Still, some of the less overt malcontents are still doing their thing, and getting new posters banned because they don't know the game over there.

In regards to the non-tech forums at MR, I never visit those, so I can't say much about them, other than I don't know why a site that is specifically meant for Apple enthusiasts even bothers having them if they're just going to turn it into a virtual police state.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

So what?

It is a private business, - a privately owned business - (with morality and ethics as an optional extra) and - as is the case with any business in the private sector in the US - it can police itself as it chooses or as it wishes.  As can this forum.

Seriously, guys, do please try to get over MR.

While, yes, I can choose to read other threads here and elsewhere, I must say that two years after TA was established is - to my mind - long past time to be dwelling on MR.


----------



## Cmaier

Scepticalscribe said:


> So what?
> 
> It is a private business, - a privately owned business - (with morality and ethics as an optional extra) and - as is the case with any business in the private sector in the US - it can police itself as it chooses or as it wishes.  As can this forum.
> 
> Seriously, guys, do please try to get over MR.
> 
> While, yes, I can choose to read other threads here and elsewhere, I must say that two years after TA was established is - to my mind - long past time to be dwelling on MR.




the fact that “vaccinations are good” is now such a controversial opinion that MR forums is silently scrubbing such opinions seems worthy of discussion to me.


----------



## Eric

Colstan said:


> It's one step forward...one step back. Our little friend Mi7chy got suspended twice, because the mods finally woke up from their comas. He's been rather subdued lately, and I assume was warned one more strike and he's banned, and thusly has decided to take his marbles and go kick anthills elsewhere. It probably helps that maflynn retired and is no longer able to actively protect the more obvious PC trolls, although he is still posting, for whatever reason. I guess he still has some extra time while not enjoying his Windows PC. Still, some of the less overt malcontents are still doing their thing, and getting new posters banned because they don't know the game over there.
> 
> In regards to the non-tech forums at MR, I never visit those, so I can't say much about them, other than I don't know why a site that is specifically meant for Apple enthusiasts even bothers having them if they're just going to turn it into a virtual police state.



Well, I would ask who among us has not been suspended over there at one time or another. By all accounts this was an amicable and friendly exchange, Frankie's post was honest and informative, while not insulting anyone. This seemed to be more about them not wanting anyone to vouch for vaccine efficacy than anything to me.


----------



## Colstan

Eric said:


> Well, I would ask who among us has not been suspended over there at one time or another.



I haven't been suspended. I have had half of my posts mentioning @Cmaier removed for "discussing moderation". I don't know what went down when he took his leave, but I am certain that it remains a sore spot.


Eric said:


> This seemed to be more about them not wanting anyone to vouch for vaccine efficacy than anything to me.



Divining the methodology of the MR mods is like trying to understand the nature of a singularity: forever out of reach, yet just close enough to think you may one day understand.


Scepticalscribe said:


> Seriously, guys, do please try to get over MR.



Some men want to watch the world burn, others just want to see the circus on fire. I've said before that this forum is fine standing on its own, that doesn't mean we can't gawk at the side show going on next door.


----------



## Eric

Colstan said:


> I haven't been suspended. I have had half of my posts mentioning @Cmaier removed for "discussing moderation". I don't know what went down when he took his leave, but I am certain that it remains a sore spot.



One of the few, a sincere congratulations. Their loss is our gain, he'e been a great member of this site and has grown his area nicely, in all the time he's been here he's hasn't misstepped a single time but I think we have an entirely different threshold for that here.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> in all the time he's been here he's hasn't misstepped a single time...




Since we're kinda on the subject here, I feel I should clear the air, and formally apologize for all those death threats.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Since we're kinda on the subject here, I feel I should clear the air, and formally apologize for all those death threats.



What's 1 or 2 (or 3 or 4 in your case!) death threats among friends? Water under the bridge my friend.


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> Well, I would ask who among us has not been suspended over there at one time or another. By all accounts this was an amicable and friendly exchange, Frankie's post was honest and informative, while not insulting anyone. This seemed to be more about them not wanting anyone to vouch for vaccine efficacy than anything to me.



Never suspended. Just stopped participating more or less. Bad management tend to drastically decrease my active participation.



Renzatic said:


> Since we're kinda on the subject here, I feel I should clear the air, and formally apologize for all those death threats.



Even the warranted ones? You’re a good person!


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> What's 1 or 2 (or 3 or 4 in your case!) death threats among friends?




It's more than that.

...guess you haven't gotten your mail yet.


----------



## Renzatic

Pumbaa said:


> Even the warranted ones? You’re a good person!




They're always warranted, though not always necessary.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> They're always warranted, though not always necessary.



If this were Truth Social and I were an FBI agent I would be worried, but I digress.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> If this were Truth Social and I were an FBI agent I would be worried, but I digress.




We should all be thankful for Truth social. All it takes is 5 minutes of browsing to learn of at least 10 terrorist plots.

It's the place to be for prosecutors looking for a way to prove motive.


----------



## Colstan

Eric said:


> One of the few, a sincere congratulations.



I've been posting at MR for years. I've been posting here for months. My post count is higher here than it is over there.


Eric said:


> Their loss is our gain, he'e been a great member of this site and has grown his area nicely, in all the time he's been here he's hasn't misstepped a single time but I think we have an entirely different threshold for that here.



@Cmaier doesn't suffer fools, which I appreciate. I don't think most of us do, which is why the overall atmosphere here is better. Not only do we have a gracious host, but if the type of troll that pervades the MR forum were to try to pull that shit around these parts, then they'd get laughed out of the building. I don't think we see that sort of thing often because this site doesn't cater to the least common denominator.


----------



## Herdfan

Eric said:


> Well, I would ask who among us has not been suspended over there at one time or another.




Was 1 warning away.   But I did get warned for calling myself a redneck.


----------



## thekev

Eric said:


> Well, I would ask who among us has not been suspended over there at one time or another. By all accounts this was an amicable and friendly exchange, Frankie's post was honest and informative, while not insulting anyone. This seemed to be more about them not wanting anyone to vouch for vaccine efficacy than anything to me.




Somehow I haven't, only warned. This would seem normal if I hadn't seen what others have been suspended for at times.


----------



## lizkat

thekev said:


> Somehow I haven't, only warned. This would seem normal if I hadn't seen what others have been suspended for at times.




That's how it's gone for me over there too.    Warned for discussing moderation on the board, when was only trying to help others not get suspensions after I had seen how some of those bans occurred.   I still go there when looking for a solution to some obscure Mac-related issue now and then, but that's about it.  

EDIT:   well I do have to put one good word for maflynn.  He said once something about being inattentive one morning and almost putting a polarized plug into the outlet the wrong way around...   every time since, before I plug in my kettle I think about that!


----------



## mollyc

i was banned twice. on the photography board. one was probably warranted. the other was not. both due to the same person being stupid as rocks.


----------



## Renzatic

mollyc said:


> i was banned twice. on the photography board. one was probably warranted. the other was not. both due to the same person being stupid as rocks.




Was it xxxx by any chance?


----------



## mollyc

Renzatic said:


> Was it xxxx by any chance?



ding ding ding!!


----------



## Colstan

lizkat said:


> That's how it's gone for me over there too.    Warned for discussing moderation on the board, when was only trying to help others not get suspensions after I had seen how some of those bans occurred.



Sometimes I wonder if I speak like a politician, because I've never even gotten a warning. I guess I'm not missing out on much.


lizkat said:


> well I do have to put one good word for maflynn.  He said once something about being inattentive one morning and almost putting a polarized plug into the outlet the wrong way around...   every time since, before I plug in my kettle I think about that!



The only time maflynn ever liked one of my posts was when I described something Rene Ritchie said as "sycophantic". I like Rene, but there were times when he was bit too enthusiastic about Apple, and MR's resident Windows user was all about that. Now, Rene works for Google, so he has suddenly stopped doing the Apple rumors videos with the silly Youtube "shock face" thumbnails that appear to be the norm these days. I'm not sure working for the Borg is an upgrade, but I wish him well.

I don't like dumping on moderators, because it's a thankless job. I'm sure the MR mods must have their reasons, alien though they may be to us on the outside. However, they make it very difficult to muster any measure of sympathy, since they hide everything inside a black box and don't explain it rationally. It's very much "I am the law!", no more, no less.


----------



## Cmaier

Colstan said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I speak like a politician, because I've never even gotten a warning. I guess I'm not missing out on much.
> 
> The only time maflynn ever liked one of my posts was when I described something Rene Ritchie said as "sycophantic". I like Rene, but there were times when he was bit too enthusiastic about Apple, and MR's resident Windows user was all about that. Now, Rene works for Google, so he has suddenly stopped doing the Apple rumors videos with the silly Youtube "shock face" thumbnails that appear to be the norm these days. I'm not sure working for the Borg is an upgrade, but I wish him well.
> 
> I don't like dumping on moderators, because it's a thankless job. I'm sure the MR mods must have their reasons, alien though they may be to us on the outside. However, they make it very difficult to muster any measure of sympathy, since they hide everything inside a black box and don't explain it rationally. It's very much "I am the law!", no more, no less.



For Renee every Apple bug is a feature.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Eric said:


> Well, I would ask who among us has not been suspended over there at one time or another. By all accounts this was an amicable and friendly exchange, Frankie's post was honest and informative, while not insulting anyone. This seemed to be more about them not wanting anyone to vouch for vaccine efficacy than anything to me.



I haven't been suspended but did receive warnings over stupid shit that probably didn't warrant a warning.


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> One of the few, a sincere congratulations. Their loss is our gain, he'e been a great member of this site and has grown his area nicely, in all the time he's been here he's hasn't misstepped a single time but I think we have an entirely different threshold for that here.



Well, he is a mod, after all. Suspending a mod is a pretty dire look. Mostly, though, this site seems to have a severe shortage of provocative assholes, thus it is a little harder to actually lose one's patience. Add to that the apparent difference in average age between MR and TA ("apparent" meaning estimated age based on overall behavior), which currently looks to me to be around 1.4. (Generations, that is.)


----------



## Eric

Yoused said:


> Well, he is a mod, after all. Suspending a mod is a pretty dire look. Mostly, though, this site seems to have a severe shortage of provocative assholes, thus it is a little harder to actually lose one's patience. Add to that the apparent difference in average age between MR and TA ("apparent" meaning estimated age based on overall behavior), which currently looks to me to be around 1.4. (Generations, that is.)



And offered the position in short order as well. He came here to post mostly about tech, is both knowledgeable and respected by his peers and most of all, hit by mods at MR, so that ticked all the right boxes for me. For the most part what they find worthy of penalizing people for we find fun and humanizing. @Herdfan can call himself a redneck all day long here and nobody's going to ding him for it.


----------



## Roller

I haven't been suspended on MR, though I was warned once. TBH, I only go there to see if there are any interesting news or rumors tidbits and occasionally check out some of the technical forums. Being banned wouldn't affect me at all.


----------



## Clix Pix

Renzatic said:


> Was it xxxx by any chance?



Many of us on the Digital Photography subforum have received at least one suspension thanks to that guy.....  He's an irritant beyond belief!


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> And offered the position in short order as well. He came here to post mostly about tech, is both knowledgeable and respected by his peers and most of all, hit by mods at MR, so that ticked all the right boxes for me.




Did you forget to mention he's dreamy?


----------



## Citysnaps

Clix Pix said:


> Many of us on the Digital Photography subforum have received at least one suspension thanks to that guy.....  He's an irritant beyond belief!




Curious... what would be a typical cause of someone being suspended on the Digital Photography subform (of all places)?

I never participated on that forum. But have had a few suspensions on the News forum.

As an aside, I'm having an "interesting" conversation there now about photography on the _"10 Settings to Check Out on iPhone Pro"_ thread.  About Apple's use of the word "Pro" in iPhone names, what makes a strong photograph and that having very little to do with gear, etc.


----------



## Eric

Citysnaps said:


> Curious... what would be a typical cause of someone being suspended on the Digital Photography subform (of all places)?
> 
> I never participated on that forum. But have had a few suspensions on the News forum.
> 
> As an aside, I'm having an "interesting" conversation there now about photography on the _"10 Settings to Check Out on iPhone Pro"_ thread.  About Apple's use of the word "Pro" in iPhone names, what makes a strong photograph and that having very little to do with gear, etc.



Sometimes all it takes is a single troll to bait and get you penalized, xxxx seems to have been very successful at that.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> Sometimes all it takes is a single troll to bait and get you penalized, xxxx seems to have been very successful at that.




I wouldn't say he's a troll, so much as a volatile mix of arrogance, touchiness, and supreme stupidity,


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> I wouldn't say he's a troll, so much as *a volatile mix of arrogance, touchiness, and supreme stupidity,*



Right, so a troll.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> Right, so a troll.




Yeah, but not on purpose.


----------



## mollyc

Renzatic said:


> Yeah, but not on purpose.



yeah i agree. his posts are very troll like but he is completely oblivious to it.

fwiw i hate talking about people when they aren’t on the relevant boards to defend themselves. i’ve been that person twice (being talked about elsewhere). but i did actually tell him what i thought of him over there. which got me my first ban.  i don’t even remember what my second ban was for but he basically reports anyone who disagrees with him which somehow gets the regulars in trouble even with no actual provocation.


----------



## Eric

Regardless of who it is, the pattern is the same with mods there, they only care about what is reported and not about the person baiting others (whether intentional or not). They've denied this on several occasions but their actions consistently show it.


----------



## Colstan

Eric said:


> Regardless of who it is, the pattern is the same with mods there, they only care about what is reported and not about the person baiting others (whether intentional or not). They've denied this on several occasions but their actions consistently show it.



It wasn't obvious to me initially, it became a gradual thing, but it's gotten to the point where I parse every damn thing I say over there, like I'm writing my lawyer or Congressman, and not a tech message board. I say this as someone who generally tries to find comity, and has never interacted with the MR mods, but repeatedly held my tongue around the ne'er-do-wells and agitators that pervade that forum. Over here, I say whatever comes to mind, because I don't feel like I'm under the proverbial microscope, which I'm not.


----------



## lizkat

Colstan said:


> It wasn't obvious to me initially, it became a gradual thing, but it's gotten to the point where I parse every damn thing I say over there, like I'm writing my lawyer or Congressman, and not a tech message board. I say this as someone who generally tries to find comity, and has never interacted with the MR mods, but repeatedly held my tongue around the ne'er-do-wells and agitators that pervade that forum. Over here, I say whatever comes to mind, because I don't feel like I'm under the proverbial microscope, which I'm not.




Yeah I quit feeling like I could even post remarks in the Books thread about any nonfiction I was reading.  I don't have time to self-censor on some message board as if I were 20 years old sitting at my grandparents' dinner table.   Especially when it's not about f-bombs but just about IDEAS.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Especially when it's not about f-bombs but just about IDEAS.




I dunno why, but reading this line made me think "I have OPINIONS, mom! Deal with it!"


----------



## Hrafn

Colstan said:


> Over here, I say whatever comes to mind, because I don't feel like I'm under the proverbial microscope, which I'm not.



You are correct, sir!  <Hrafn slowly and silently puts microscope away...>


----------



## Clix Pix

Renzatic said:


> I wouldn't say he's a troll, so much as a volatile mix of arrogance, touchiness, and supreme stupidity,



Actually, I suspect he has two or more issues: one (to all appearances, or at least my perception) being on the low end of the IQ scale, the border of what is considered "normal" intelligence (I think they call this "dull normal"?) , and the second, additionally problematic, but just from what I've seen in his online behavior,  being on the Autism Spectrum.  It's interesting, as from what I understand, as a general rule, most people with ASD have normal-to-high intelligence, they just have the ASD getting in their way when it comes to communication and such.  It doesn't seem to be quite that way in this situation.

Regardless of to what extent he is affected by ASD or some other issue, this guy clearly demonstrates that intelligence is not his strong suit.  It is frustrating to deal with him in a forum when he asks questions and people in all innocence try to respond in what they see as a helpful way and his replies aren't exactly what one would expect, probably a function of the ASD, thus leading to more interaction, which sooner or later turns into outright frustration on the part of the member who had been trying to help.    So well--intentioned interaction with this guy that has become frustrating as the posts have continued  eventually is expressed more emphatically  as the frustration builds,  and then -- BAM!  A warning or suspension is issued to the member who in the beginning really only was trying to be helpful while the recipient of the intended help instead of accepting the responses, politely dealing with things the way most members do, immediately  reports posts (I suppose the reason is based on "insulting another member") and while the well-meaning member is on suspension and prevented from posting for a period of time, this clown subsequently gets off scot-free time after time after time.  More than a few of us have been burned by this very scenario.


----------



## Cmaier

I feel like this thread has crossed into unpleasantness. Perhaps less name-calling and discussion of folks who aren’t here to defend themselves.


----------



## mollyc

yeah i don’t think we need to armchair diagnose people.

it is never kind to talk about people when you think they won’t find out. i’m sorry for discussing this as much as i did. i only wanted to commiserate with those who have been banned. didn’t mean to start a pile on to someone who isn’t here.


----------



## Alli

Eric said:


> Sounds like even recommending the vaccine is off the table, they've really caved to right wing ideology over there.



Thank goodness no one pointed out that running a 5k two days after testing positive was a sure way to spread the virus.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Thank goodness no one pointed out that running a 5k two days after testing positive was a sure way to spread the virus.



For all we know plenty of now suspended posters did.


----------



## Eric

By request I'll ask that we no longer share names in this thread (that goes for myself too), I've edited a couple of posts to remove the name but nothing else has been changed. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Renzatic

You remember that guy who did that thing that one time? You know who I'm talking about. He had that haircut?

Yeah, I hated that guy.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> You remember that guy who did that thing that one time? You know who I'm talking about. He had that haircut?
> 
> Yeah, I hated that guy.




I remember a guy who ain't even over HERE any more for getting all provocative...

Well maybe I don't remember that. 

I forget.


----------



## mollyc

Clix Pix said:


> Actually, I suspect he has two or more issues: one (to all appearances, or at least my perception) being on the low end of the IQ scale, the border of what is considered "normal" intelligence (I think they call this "dull normal"?) , and the second, additionally problematic, but just from what I've seen in his online behavior,  being on the Autism Spectrum.  It's interesting, as from what I understand, as a general rule, most people with ASD have normal-to-high intelligence, they just have the ASD getting in their way when it comes to communication and such.  It doesn't seem to be quite that way in this situation.
> 
> Regardless of to what extent he is affected by ASD or some other issue, this guy clearly demonstrates that intelligence is not his strong suit.  It is frustrating to deal with him in a forum when he asks questions and people in all innocence try to respond in what they see as a helpful way and his replies aren't exactly what one would expect, probably a function of the ASD, thus leading to more interaction, which sooner or later turns into outright frustration on the part of the member who had been trying to help.    So well--intentioned interaction with this guy that has become frustrating as the posts have continued  eventually is expressed more emphatically  as the frustration builds,  and then -- BAM!  A warning or suspension is issued to the member who in the beginning really only was trying to be helpful while the recipient of the intended help instead of accepting the responses, politely dealing with things the way most members do, immediately  reports posts (I suppose the reason is based on "insulting another member") and while the well-meaning member is on suspension and prevented from posting for a period of time, this clown subsequently gets off scot-free time after time after time.  More than a few of us have been burned by this very scenario.




I'm curious what background you have to be able to diagnose Autism from a few message board posts? I find this troublesome that you would say such a thing with no real knowledge, particularly as there are actual members of this board and MR who are on the spectrum.


----------



## Colstan

Eric said:


> By request I'll ask that we no longer share names in this thread (that goes for myself too), I've edited a couple of posts to remove the name but nothing else has been changed. Thanks for understanding.



I'm not familiar with the individual in question, so I couldn't have piled on, even if I wanted to. I don't think there's anything wrong with discussing what is publicly known and has been posted on an open forum, or the overall moderation of said forum. I think we should leave diagnosis to real life mental health professionals, and not attempt that remotely, through the text on a message board.

Not specific to MR, or any site in general, I think there is a mental health component to almost all trolling behavior. Online communication is, relatively speaking, a new phenomena. Many younger people have grown up with it, so that may seem like a bizarre statement, but global communication is only something we've really seen in the last century. Evolutionarily, our minds and bodies haven't adjusted to 24/7 communications. It's difficult enough to understand intent when speaking to someone in person, online is far more challenging, and simple miscommunication regularly occurs.

I'm going to use one example that has been publicly documented, featured in outlets such as Linus Tech Tips and OSNews, over the years. That is the story of Terry Davis who wrote TempleOS. It's an entire operating system written by one man, in glorious CGA graphics, with a custom file system called "RedSea". He designed his OS to very specific specifications because god told him to. According to the author, TempleOS was to be the prophesied Third Temple in Jerusalem, and this was its manifestation.

Terry Davis was a brilliant man, who clearly accomplished much, until he was diagnosed with schizophrenia. Other than "building" TempleOS, he said a number of extremely racist things both online and while recording himself in-person, believed that he was in a relationship with a science girl on Youtube even though they had never met, posted unfortunate videos of himself on his website which I shall not get into, was involved in a physical altercation with his father, and ultimately met an untimely end. Down the Rabbit Hole did an entire documentary on TempleOS and its author. The presentation is respectful, and attempted to tell Terry's story without being exploitive.

Obviously, this is an extreme example of a mental health disease manifested on the internet. As Terry lost touch with reality, he sought out human connections online. It's a woeful story, and an example of a brilliant mind who had a tragic end. Some of the people he contacted online tried to help him, others made it worse, but it's likely that very little could have been done for him, since he was in his own world.

My point is that we never really know what a person is going through when we interact with them on a forum. Everyone has demons, they just manifest in different ways. The best solution is to ignore someone when we become irritated. That's why I have never gotten a warning or suspension at MR, not because I'm some angel, but because the rough and tumble just isn't worth it. Trollish behavior is mainly attention seeking, and that happens because of deficiencies in one's personal life, which is something best left to mental health professionals. If you find yourself getting upset by someone online, it's best to just close the browser and move on to something more fruitful.


----------



## lizkat

Colstan said:


> If you find yourself getting upset by someone online, it's best to just close the browser and move on to something more fruitful.




I tend to agree with most points offered in your post.

As far as the part I quoted above,  I can't help thinking "yeah and sure would have been nice if some trolls,  mods and possibly owner at that other place had bought into that approach more often!"  

Of course true trolls don't "get upset", they GIVE _agita_.   But the mods could occasionally close browser and have a think before acting on trollish reports of other member's posts,  which gig is or at least was also a thing over there at least when there was still a politics forum.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> I remember a guy who ain't even over HERE any more for getting all provocative...
> 
> Well maybe I don't remember that.
> 
> I forget.




I can't remember if I forgot about JK or not.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> I can't remember if I forgot about JK or not.




Who?


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Who?




I think he was this short dude who wanted to marry me for a green card.

...and love, allegedly.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> I think he was this short dude who wanted to marry me for a green card.
> 
> ...and love, allegedly.



And tacos, don't forget the tacos.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> And tacos, don't forget the tacos.




The tacos would be his dowry.


----------



## Cmaier

Colstan said:


> I'm not familiar with the individual in question, so I couldn't have piled on, even if I wanted to. I don't think there's anything wrong with discussing what is publicly known and has been posted on an open forum, or the overall moderation of said forum. I think we should leave diagnosis to real life mental health professionals, and not attempt that remotely, through the text on a message board.
> 
> Not specific to MR, or any site in general, I think there is a mental health component to almost all trolling behavior. Online communication is, relatively speaking, a new phenomena. Many younger people have grown up with it, so that may seem like a bizarre statement, but global communication is only something we've really seen in the last century. Evolutionarily, our minds and bodies haven't adjusted to 24/7 communications. It's difficult enough to understand intent when speaking to someone in person, online is far more challenging, and simple miscommunication regularly occurs.
> 
> I'm going to use one example that has been publicly documented, featured in outlets such as Linus Tech Tips and OSNews, over the years. That is the story of Terry Davis who wrote TempleOS. It's an entire operating system written by one man, in glorious CGA graphics, with a custom file system called "RedSea". He designed his OS to very specific specifications because god told him to. According to the author, TempleOS was to be the prophesied Third Temple in Jerusalem, and this was its manifestation.
> 
> Terry Davis was a brilliant man, who clearly accomplished much, until he was diagnosed with schizophrenia. Other than "building" TempleOS, he said a number of extremely racist things both online and while recording himself in-person, believed that he was in a relationship with a science girl on Youtube even though they had never met, posted unfortunate videos of himself on his website which I shall not get into, was involved in a physical altercation with his father, and ultimately met an untimely end. Down the Rabbit Hole did an entire documentary on TempleOS and its author. The presentation is respectful, and attempted to tell Terry's story without being exploitive.
> 
> Obviously, this is an extreme example of a mental health disease manifested on the internet. As Terry lost touch with reality, he sought out human connections online. It's a woeful story, and an example of a brilliant mind who had a tragic end. Some of the people he contacted online tried to help him, others made it worse, but it's likely that very little could have been done for him, since he was in his own world.
> 
> My point is that we never really know what a person is going through when we interact with them on a forum. Everyone has demons, they just manifest in different ways. The best solution is to ignore someone when we become irritated. That's why I have never gotten a warning or suspension at MR, not because I'm some angel, but because the rough and tumble just isn't worth it. Trollish behavior is mainly attention seeking, and that happens because of deficiencies in one's personal life, which is something best left to mental health professionals. If you find yourself getting upset by someone online, it's best to just close the browser and move on to something more fruitful.



Fascinating movie.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> The tacos would be his dowry.




I gotta say what he shared of his mom's recipes has been worth my trial and error attempts to replicate.

Of course I never tasted her original recipes or his implementation of what he shared with us either, but I have always wondered what she left out so he couldn't actually give away a family treasure. 

I had a friend at work whose Caribbean red beans and rice dish was out of this world.  Various of her colleagues and I once upon a time shared her "secret recipe"  with each after having separately asked her for it over the years.  So.... yeah, not one of them was exactly the same as another.

Two of us finally confronted her on a casual lunch hour one summer day in the park.    "Oh!" she exclaimed.  "Yeah I always get confused between my mom's and my two aunties'  recipes for those damn beans, but they are all just about the same really."  

Not really!   20 years later and I still ain't got it quite right.  I can remember the exact taste of those beans. That woman should confess her mom never gave HER the secret recipe either!   But her own = delicious.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> I had a friend at work whose Caribbean red beans and rice dish was out of this world.




Speaking of which, I've had this weird hankering for black beans and rice for over a week now. I need to track some down.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> Speaking of which, I've had this weird hankering for black beans and rice for over a week now. I need to track some down.




We do "beans bowls" all the time, black, kidney, white, all sorts of different beans, topped with whatever, usually some chicken, cheese, peppers. So good, super filling, and healthy (er, if you don't go cheese bonkers).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I gotta say what he shared of his mom's recipes has been worth my trial and error attempts to replicate.
> 
> Of course I never tasted her original recipes or his implementation of what he shared with us either, but I have always wondered what she left out so he couldn't actually give away a family treasure.
> 
> I had a friend at work whose Caribbean red beans and rice dish was out of this world.  Various of her colleagues and I once upon a time shared her "secret recipe"  with each after having separately asked her for it over the years.  So.... yeah, not one of them was exactly the same as another.
> 
> Two of us finally confronted her on a casual lunch hour one summer day in the park.    "Oh!" she exclaimed.  "Yeah I always get confused between my mom's and my two aunties'  recipes for those damn beans, but they are all just about the same really."
> 
> Not really!   20 years later and I still ain't got it quite right.  I can remember the exact taste of those beans. That woman should confess her mom never gave HER the secret recipe either!   But her own = delicious.






Renzatic said:


> Speaking of which, I've had this weird hankering for black beans and rice for over a week now. I need to track some down.



Would either of you care to share any of these (delicious sounding) recipes?


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Would either of you care to share any of these (delicious sounding) recipes?




That's my biggest problem. I had a good helping of them awhile ago, and have been craving them again since. Other than the fact that it has black beans and rice in it, I don't know how to make them myself.


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> We do "beans bowls" all the time, black, kidney, white, all sorts of different beans, topped with whatever, usually some chicken, cheese, peppers. So good, super filling, and healthy (er, if you don't go cheese bonkers).




WHICH I WILL!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> Sounds like even recommending the vaccine is off the table, they've really caved to right wing ideology over there.






Cmaier said:


> the fact that “vaccinations are good” is now such a controversial opinion that MR forums is silently scrubbing such opinions seems worthy of discussion to me.



It is worthy of discussion, but, this issue - is not confined to MR.

For, this begs questions about the whole world of online social media platforms (and what duty of care - if any - they owe to the societies and countries where they ply their business and pocket their profits).

It begs questions about how they are run, what they permit to be said (and written) online, how they conduct discussion and debate, to what extent they are allowed to ignore - or, worse, actively undermine - the actual health and not just the socio-political health of the societies where they dwell, all in pursuit of profit.

Yes, MR clearly believes itself exempt (and is allowed to do so) from any modern interpretation of the "social contract", but this condition is not confined to MR, but, instead, is depressingly rife across the entire online space.


----------



## Cmaier

Scepticalscribe said:


> It is worthy of discussion, but, this issue - is not confined to MR.
> 
> For, this begs questions about the whole world of online social media platforms (and what duty of care - if any - they owe to the societies and countries where they ply their business and pocket their profits).
> 
> It begs questions about how they are run, what they permit to be said (and written) online, how they conduct discussion and debate, to what extent they are allowed to ignore - or, worse, actively undermine - the actual health and not just the socio-political health of the societies where they dwell, all in pursuit of profit.
> 
> Yes, MR clearly believes itself exempt (and is allowed to do so) from any modern interpretation of the "social contract", but this condition is not confined to MR, but, instead, is depressingly rife across the entire online space.



To me it’s just particularly shocking given that Arn is a doctor.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> That's my biggest problem. I had a good helping of them awhile ago, and have been craving them again since. Other than the fact that it has black beans and rice in it, I don't know how to make them myself.




You take the rice ... you put black beans in it ...  

Hahaha, there's all sort of more homemade recipes, but usually do this as something quick and it's usually ingredients we have on hand.  We keep cans of, usually Greenwise low sodium black, dark kidney beans, and usually some kind of quick rice, I actually prefer Asian style, like the PFC's you just pop into the microwave for 5 minutes.  So I get a pot, a little OO, chop up some onion, maybe a chili if we have something, cook it a little, dump in the can of beans, they're decently pre-seasoned, but I add a little red pepper flake for some heat, simmer them for a few minutes, cook rice.

Dump a bunch of rice down, ladle over a bunch of beans/gravy, top with some shredded cheese, a little more fresh onion. Done. Easy. Cheap. Delicious. 

Now, I've done a long prep and cook, New Orleans style, ground up, where I make a homemade roux, braise Andouille sausage, use fresh beans, etc., but that's a whole f***ing project that requires week of planning, a project coordinator, staff, etc.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cmaier said:


> To me it’s just particularly shocking given that Arn is a doctor.




Well, yes, it is, and for that reason.

However, over the past year MR's stance (and that of many of the world's well known social media platforms also) on both the result of the US presidential election (and the subsequent, quite disgraceful, attempted coup d'état on 6th January, 2022), and, on the importance of the public good, public health policy and the protection of the health of the public by the promotion and implementation of (publicly funded) vaccination programs have appalled me, and yes, ultimately, these are the reasons why, in recent times, I have lost all respect for MR.

But, I repeat, this abrogation of responsibility, this monstrous moral vacuum, this lofty disdain for taking any responsibility for, or ownership of, or control of, what is written on these extraordinarily influential (and profitable) platforms is not something that is confined to MR; rather, they merely reflect (yes, an ethical black hole of cosmic dimensions) the values of the vehemently anti-democratic (as in those who do not believe in, let alone adhere to, the values of democracy - for, here, I do not refer to the political party) morally rotten, nihilistic, millionaires who own these platforms.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> To me it’s just particularly shocking given that Arn is a doctor.



We called it out with him early on, his actions have shown that he definitely sides with the antivaxxers on that site. It's a shame to see any medical professional act as such but there are outliers and he seems to be one of them.


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> You take the rice ... you put black beans in it ...




No, there's more to it. I think it has, like, spices and stuff in it.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Would either of you care to share any of these (delicious sounding) recipes?




Sadly I think the ones from jk were scattered around some PRSI threads, maybe not all of them.  Anyway I would look to see if I copied some of them into text files.  If so I will put them in a food-related thread here.  Same w/ what I know of not my friend's but another party's Venezuelan red beans and rice.. 

Really you can find great recipes on the net for most of this stuff, it's just simpler if someone you have gotten to know online a little bit has a recipe they've tried and maybe adapted or has remarks about the seasoning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> We called it out with him early on, his actions have shown that he definitely sides with the antivaxxers on that site. It's a shame to see any medical professional act as such but there are outliers and he seems to be one of them.



No.

He sides with profit, and - for now - the pursuit of profit means that he resides with the anti-vaxxers in your society.

The problem is - and this is something that your society will have to address some day - that sacrificing everything to the pursuit of profit means that absolutely everything else - morality, ethics, public health, the public good (on anything, from women's rights, civil rights, racial rights, labour rights, the environment, guns, vaccination, respect for actual facts, let alone alternative viewpoints) - is deemed not just irrelevant, but an active and inconvenient irritant, one to be discarded, dismissed, and disregarded, - and, actively undermined should it interfere in any way with the pursuit of profit to the exclusion of all else - should your sole goal in life take the form of satisfying your shareholders (at the cost of everything else) and lining your pockets with your profits.

So, be it.  This is where mindless worship at the alter of the Free Market will ultimately lead you.


----------

